# Andamanen



## freibadwirt (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo
da wir im Februar 08 einen Angeltripp auf die Andamanen gebucht haben wollte ich mal Nachfragen ob von den Big Gamern hier schon mal jemand dort gefischt hat .Vielleicht hat auch jemand einen einen besonderen Ködertipp für uns  normales Big Game Geschirr ist am Board Jigging und Poppergerät nehmen wir mit .

Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Rausreißer (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Andamanen*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Hallo
> da wir im Februar 08 einen Angeltripp auf die Andamanen gebucht haben wollte ich mal Nachfragen ob von den Big Gamern hier schon mal jemand dort gefischt hat .Vielleicht hat auch jemand einen einen besonderen Ködertipp für uns  normales Big Game Geschirr ist am Board Jigging und Poppergerät nehmen wir mit .
> 
> Gruß Andreas#h#h#h



Moin Andreas,

na will da keiner, oder kann da keiner was sagen?

Hmm, 

hier nun mal endlich die für mich besten Pics, von Deinem letztem Trip.
























Aus dem letztem mache ich mir 
ein Poster. (Wenn Du nichts dagegen hast :m)

Einfach genial #6#6#6

Besten Gruß aus Hamburg und ich drück Dir die Daumen,
wie immer.

Gernot #h


----------



## huuwi (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Andamanen*

super bilder andreas, besonders das zweite
huuwi


----------



## freibadwirt (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Andamanen*

Hallo Gernot
natürlich hab ich nix dagegen :m vielleicht kannst du mir auch eins mit machen . Hols mir ab wenn ich wieder mal beim Dorschärgen |kopfkrat bin oder  du besuchst uns mal wieder im Bayernland .:vik: Auf die Andamanen freu ich mich schon  tierisch Petra fliegt diesmal auch mit .Planen im Herbst einen kleinen Norwegen oder Thailandtripp hast Lust mitzukommen ???
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Ansgar (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Andamanen*

Moin Freibadwirt,

nein, selber gefischt habe ich dort noch nicht, aber schon einiges drueber gelesen. 

Soll ein 1A Revier sein - und ziemlich unberuehrt. Paar Fotos gesehen, die waren auch klasse...

Ich nehme Ihr fliegt nach Thailand und dann weiter per Boot oder Flieger in die Andaman Islands? Erinnere mich an einen Tour operator der das so anbot - 6 Tages Tour oder so...

Ansonsten - falls Ihr via Indien kommt, wuerde ich Jet Airways empfehlen. Die staatlichen Airlines (Air India, Indian - werden bis dahin zusammengelegt sein...) sind ziemlich mies. In der Zeit in der ihr da seid kann man auch nen Zwischenstop in Indien einlegen, im Augenblick ist es nicht so cool mit Monsoon und so... Neulich war in Mumbai der Airport zu wegen Ueberschwemmung (Regen)... 

Nach meinem letzten Bericht (Jet Airways inflight magazine) haben die auf den Andamanen gerade massive Wasserknappheit (affektiert sogar Trinkwasser) - bis Ihr da seid sollte das aber wieder okay sein. 

Ich glaube, aufgrund der geographischen Distanz sind die meisten fiesen Krankheiten, die man in Indien aufschnappen kann in den Andamanen nicht vorhanden (ist ja indisches Hoheitsgebiet) - aber vorher informieren ist besser... Tropenarzt aufsuchen ist vielleicht auch nicht verkehrt und Basis Medizin Kit mitnehmen, auch fuer andere Verletzungen (Schnitte oder so) - habe in solchen Locations schon einiges erlebt (Skipper hat keinen Erste Hilfe Kasten, naechster Arzt 1000 Seemeilen...).

Generell (vermutlich warst Du schon in aehnlichen Locations und weisst das alles schon, aber ich erwaehne es sonst trotzdem noch mal) ist in solchen Locations alles moeglich. Ein Tag Verspaetung ist nichts, oder dass mal was nicht funktioniert oder so ist auch Standard. Sass mal ein paar Tage im Suedpazifik fest weil die Airline bankrott war... Da muss man drauf vorbereitet sein... Mit "deutscher Effizienz" ist da leider nichts... |supergri|supergri|supergri

Hier noch ein paar Infos...

http://www.fishing-khaolak.com/saltwater_fishing/andaman_islands.html

und generell
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andaman_Islands

All the best aus Indien
Ansgar


----------



## freibadwirt (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Andamanen*

Hallo Ansgar
danke schon mal für deine Tipps .:mWir fliegen von Frankfurt mit der Lufthansa nach Chennai und dann mit Jet Airways nach Port Blair . Sollte schon hinhauen mit den Flügen . Sind dann 8 Tage auf den Schiff  und dann noch 4 - 5 Tage auf Have Lock Island zum Ausspannen :g:g:g. Bin nur noch am überlegen welche Köder wir mitnehmen sollen 35 kg Freigebäck sind nicht gerade viel .|kopfkrat
Gruß Andreas |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Tortugaf (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Andamanen*

Habt ihr das selbst organisiert ? Die Flüge,Hotel,Boot usw.Wäre auch gerne mal dort!!!!!:kIch habe mal gehört in einer Dokumentaion das die Anamanen für Ausländer gesperrt(nur mit Sondergenehmigung) sind.Individual Reisen nicht möglich sind.|kopfkrat Diese Inseln galten als das letztes Paradies u.die Ureinwohner werden dort,von den Indern verdrängt.Die indischen Politiker wollen dort keine Zuschauer,so habe ich den Bericht verstanden. G.Tortugaf#c


----------



## huuwi (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Andamanen*

das ist nicht mehr so, die inseln sind seit 2000 zugaenglich fuer touris, und du brauchst nur ein normales indien visa. das andaman visa bekommst du bei der einreise. die nikobaren sind leider noch nicht fuer touris geoeffnet.
die zwerg menschen und andere tribes haben ihre eigenen inseln die strickt out of order fuer fremde sind, unter anderem auch weil  die tribes kopfjaeger sind und immer noch gebrauch von pfeil und bogen machen. man wird aber instruiert wenn man eincheckt.
huuwi


----------



## Ansgar (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Andamanen*



huuwi schrieb:


> das ist nicht mehr so, die inseln sind seit 2000 zugaenglich fuer touris, und du brauchst nur ein normales indien visa. das andaman visa bekommst du bei der einreise. die nikobaren sind *leider *noch nicht fuer touris geoeffnet.
> die zwerg menschen und andere tribes haben ihre eigenen inseln die strickt out of order fuer fremde sind, unter anderem auch weil  die tribes kopfjaeger sind und immer noch gebrauch von pfeil und bogen machen. man wird aber instruiert wenn man eincheckt.
> huuwi



Wuerde eher sagen gluecklicherweise - muss ja nicht jeder letzte Quadratzentimeter in dieser Welt fuer daemliche Touris geoeffnet werden... 

Ich kann gut damit leben zu wissen, dass ich irgendwo nicht hin kann aber der Platz dafuer unberuehrt ist. Spende sogar dem WWF immer Geld, damit die mehr so Plaetze schaffen...
Ist schon zynisch zu wissen, das mittlerweile Millionen von Hansels da in der inneren Mongolei rumspringen aber wenn Du bei Dir an den Angelteich oder in den Wald um die Ecke gehst triffst Du keine Sau... Muss halt immer alles irgendwie noch exotischer sein - und wenn es nicht mindestens ein 5 Std Flug ist ist es gar kein richtiger Urlaub gewesen...

Und dass man nicht zu den "Eingeborenen" darf hat auch damit zu tun, dass die Jungs mit unseren Krankheiten nicht wirklich gut umgehen koennen. Was fuer uns ne normale kleine Grippe ist, rafft die Jungs vielleicht dahin. Das ist jedenfalls die offizielle Begruendung lauf Artikel in jet airways inflight magazine...

@Freibadwirt - nimm einfach das normale Zeugs mit, das Du woanders auch fischt. Glaube nicht, dass die Andamanen Fische so besondere Vorlieben haben... Ausserdem ist 35 kg jede Menge, ich muss immer mit 20kg auskommen - also hoer mal auf zu jammern und nimm halt nicht immer 1000 Jigs mit :m:m

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## freibadwirt (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Andamanen*



Ansgar schrieb:


> - also hoer mal auf zu jammern und nimm halt nicht immer 1000 Jigs mit :m:m
> 
> All the best
> Ansgar


 
@ Ansgar
die brauch ich doch für die Dogtooths |supergri|supergri|supergrioder kann man  die auch anders  fangen ???#d|kopfkrat#c:m
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Ansgar (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Andamanen*

Hehehehe - na klar kannst Du die auch anders fangen...

Bevor die grosse 'Jigging Manie' ausbrach haben wir die auf geschleppte Wobbler gefangen... Finde ich uebrigends auch heute noch viel besser - und meine Jigs beschraenken sich auf ca 30...

Einfach nen Riesenwobbler mit 5x Drillingen an freier Leine oder am Downrigger an nem Unterwasserberg / Riffbereich langschleppen - dann wird da schon was kommen... :vik:

In der Regel haben wir ne 50IBS Ausruestung gefischt (Bootsrute & Tiagra 50W), das macht auch Laune.

Bei nem ganz grossen Dog ist aber mit dem Wobbler Feierabend - guck mal nach meinem Thread "Dieses war ein Einmalwobbler" :q:q:q Da musst Du nen separates Stahlvorfach mit Einzelhaken schleppen, das nicht am Wobbler dran ist...

Ach uebrigends - das geht nur in den Morgen und Abendstunden, und die groessten Dogs faengst Du am Morgen noch in der Dunkelheit...

Der riesige Vorteil dieser Angelart ist a) Du verlierst nicht dutzende superteuere japanische Jigs b) Du musst nicht die ganze Zeit kurbeln und pumpen wie so ein kleines Rumpelstilzchen, das Du dir nach ner halben Stunde wuenscht der Trip waere schon vorbei c) Du hast ne viel bessere Chance den Fisch zu landen, da er dicht an der Oberflaeche beisst d) Du brauchst kein gesondertes Geraet, nimmst einfach die Marlin Ausruestung e) Du kannst Dich den ganzen Tag ueber anderen Dingen widmen (Marlin und co).

Ist natuerlich alles nicht so 'in' - heutzutage muss ja alles irgendwie cool sein und nur die allerneusten Montagen bringen es (als wenn dieses Jiggen was anderes waere als pilken... Gaehn....) und nur die teuerste Stationaerrolle ist angebracht, aber wenn Du die Faehigkeit hast, darueber hinwegzusehen, wirst Du so genau so viele Dogs fangen...
Und Du kannst sagen was Du willst - ne Tiagra ist und bleibt einfach die geilste Rolle der Welt fuer Big Game, die ganzen Stationaerrollen sind doch nur ein Notnagel. Sorry wenn jetzt jemandem beim Lesen der Atem wegbleibt (z.B. unseren Popperfetischisten :q - aber ist ja nur meine Meinung. Bin halt mehr ein Troller... :q

Kannst dann ja nachher allen erzaehlen, Du haettest die gejiggt, wenn es denn soooo wichtig ist... :q

All the best
Ansgar

PS: Mein bester Dog war so 65IBS, und der groesste (so gefangene) den ich gesehen habe hatte 66kg ...


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Andamanen*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Der riesige Vorteil dieser Angelart ist a) Du verlierst nicht dutzende superteuere japanische Jigs b) Du musst nicht die ganze Zeit kurbeln und pumpen wie so ein kleines Rumpelstilzchen, das Du dir nach ner halben Stunde wuenscht der Trip waere schon vorbei c) Du hast ne viel bessere Chance den Fisch zu landen, da er dicht an der Oberflaeche beisst d) Du brauchst kein gesondertes Geraet, nimmst einfach die Marlin Ausruestung e) Du kannst Dich den ganzen Tag ueber anderen Dingen widmen (Marlin und co).



Mithin eher so die Faullenzermethode! :m
Sprich genau das richtige für mich.:vik:



Ansgar schrieb:


> Ist natuerlich alles nicht so 'in' - heutzutage muss ja alles irgendwie cool sein und nur die allerneusten Montagen bringen es (als wenn dieses Jiggen was anderes waere als pilken... Gaehn....) und nur die teuerste Stationaerrolle ist angebracht, aber wenn Du die Faehigkeit hast, darueber hinwegzusehen, wirst Du so genau so viele Dogs fangen...
> Und Du kannst sagen was Du willst - ne Tiagra ist und bleibt einfach die geilste Rolle der Welt fuer Big Game, die ganzen Stationaerrollen sind doch nur ein Notnagel. Sorry wenn jetzt jemandem beim Lesen der Atem wegbleibt (z.B. unseren Popperfetischisten :q - aber ist ja nur meine Meinung. Bin halt mehr ein Troller... :q



Man muss ja schließlich nicht jede neue Mode um ihrer selbst willen mitmachen. Man sollte so fischen wie es einem Spaß bringt und da gefällt dem Popperfetischisten in mir, die spektakuläre Art des Anbisses beim Poppern.
Und weil mich die Technik interessiert, werde ich auch das Jiggen auf den Malediven nochmals versuchen. 



Ansgar schrieb:


> Ist natuerlich alles nicht so 'in' - heutzutage muss ja alles irgendwie cool sein und nur die allerneusten Montagen bringen es (als wenn dieses Jiggen was anderes waere als pilken... Gaehn....) .



Wegen der Begrifflichkeiten und deren Divergenz in Deutschland/Japan und dem Rest der Welt hätten wir uns beim letzten Törn fast geprügelt. :q :q :q 
Aber ich sehe schon, Ansgar hat steht da voll unter der Fuchtel vom Großen Weißen... :m


----------



## freibadwirt (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Andamanen*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Bei nem ganz grossen Dog ist aber mit dem Wobbler Feierabend - guck mal nach meinem Thread "Dieses war ein Einmalwobbler" :q:q:q Da musst Du nen separates Stahlvorfach mit Einzelhaken schleppen, das nicht am Wobbler dran ist...
> 
> Hallo Ansgar
> Das mußt du mir mal genauer erklären irgendwie begreifs ich das nicht ?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> ...


Mein größter hatte 35 kg auch mit Wobbler gefangen .
Gruß Andreas |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Ansgar (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Andamanen*

Hi Sail,

lange nichts gelesen von Dir - da uebertreff ich Dich ja sogar...

Aber war mir schon klar, dass ich Dich aus der Reserve locke, wenn ich von Popperfanatikern schreibe |supergri|supergri



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Wegen der Begrifflichkeiten und deren Divergenz in Deutschland/Japan und dem Rest der Welt hätten wir uns beim letzten Törn fast geprügelt. :q :q :q
> Aber ich sehe schon, Ansgar hat steht da voll unter der Fuchtel vom Großen Weißen... :m




Crikey, ich glaube ihr seid da ein bisschen zu fanatisch bei der Sache Jungs, ihr muesst das mal ein bisschen geschmeidiger angehen... |supergri|supergri|supergri

Ist doch alles nur ein Joke der Angelgeraeteindustrie, die finden das so geil, dass jeder jeden Trend mitmacht, das glaubt kein Schwein.

Im Augenblick ist halt alles Japanische heilig - verbeugen wir uns alle mal voller Ehrfurcht gen Osten... |supergri|supergri
Vorher waren es die Amis mit Twistern und so...
Und das man auch nen Riesendog mit nem langweiligen Holzwobbler fangen kann, das verschweigen wir mal ganz schnell... Oder das man mit nem Effzett auch Hechte faengt und nicht nur mit nem japanischen Super-Jerk... Ich finde es so geil, ich lach mich immer weg... Ich sag nur keep it simple... 

Und Sailfisch wenn Du mal in mein Alter kommst, denn machst Du auch lieber gemuetlich da einen rum und nicht immer nur Affe auf dem Schleifstein. Ich werf ja auch mal ne Stunde Popper, aber denn reicht mir das auch erstmal wieder fuer nen Tag...
Und dieses Rumgejerke mit Riesenjigs - ja kann man auch mal machen, aber eigentlich ist doch der Urlaub zur Entspannung da, oder? |supergri|supergri|supergri
Und wenn Du denn am Riff vorbei schleppst und die Tiagra singt denn hast Du wenigstens solides Geraet in der Hand, dass Du an Dir befestigen kannst - und musst da nicht so den Affen machen wie mit der Stationaeren und Angst haben, dass der Mega GT Dir jede Sekunde wegen den 10kg auf der Bremse Deine $1000 + Kombo aus der Hand reisst...

Aber was hat denn BigWhite damit zu tun? Verstehe ich nicht so ganz? Vertritt der auch meine Meinung? Dabei hat er doch das ganze Tackle?

All the best & ein Hoch auf die "Popperfanatiker" :m
Ansgar


----------



## huuwi (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Andamanen*

ansgar, solange die es nur fuer die touris aufmachen finde ich es ok, die reservate bleiben ja eh.
hauptsache die verkaufen sich nicht an die longleiner wie andere staaten
huuwi


----------



## BIG WHITE (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Andamanen*

Moin, 

die Andamanen waren schon mal beinah gebucht, leider kam bei mir etwas dazwischen, na ja , was ich so letztens über die Fischerei dort gelesen hab, war nicht besonders berauschend.
Der Dogtoothtuna Rekord wurde runtergesetzt, der Rekordfisch
ca. 131 kg wurde als Chinese Seerfish identifiziert und somit 
der All-Tackle Record auf 104,32 kg festgesetzt!! Dies ist die
neueste IGFA Mitteilung die ich erhalten habe.

Nun habe ich immer noch kein dogt... gefangen, dennoch glaube ich, daß am Riff bei Sonnenuntergang Jiggen (Pilken) die beste Methode sei, getrollt haben wir sehr lange, dennoch war kein Dogtooth dabei. 
Am Riff haben wir nur einmal im Flachwasser einige mittelstarke
Dogtooth gesehen. 
Jiggen heißt Pilken!! Auch wenn einige darunter etwas anderes verstehen, darauf wolltest Du Kai, wohl hinaus, oder?

Ende Dezember sind wir schlauer.

Gruß
B.W.


----------



## Sailfisch (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Andamanen*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> Jiggen heißt Pilken!! Auch wenn einige darunter etwas anderes verstehen, darauf wolltest Du Kai, wohl hinaus, oder?



Ich wollte darauf hinaus, dass nach deutschem Sprachverständnis unter Jiggen das (Dorsch-) Fischen mit Twistern verstanden wird.


----------



## Dart (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Andamanen*

Hi Freibadwirt
Schau evt bei Bluewater-Anglers.com vorbei.
Jonas Nyqvist und sein Team sind seit zig Jahren etabliert, und bieten Chartertouren zu den Andaman Islands an. Korrektes Tackle muss du nicht extra mitnehmen. 
Die besten Aussichten auf Black Marlin hast du von Sept.-Dez.
Greets Reiner|wavey:


----------



## huuwi (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Andamanen*

v





Dart schrieb:


> Hi Freibadwirt
> Schau evt bei Bluewater-Anglers.com vorbei.
> Jonas Nyqvist und sein Team sind seit zig Jahren etabliert, und bieten Chartertouren zu den Andaman Islands an. Korrektes Tackle muss du nicht extra mitnehmen.
> Die besten Aussichten auf Black Marlin hast du von Sept.-Dez.
> Greets Reiner|wavey:



da liegst du ein wenig falsch, auser natuerlich wenn du ein potenzieler selbstmoerder bist, september ist nicht die zeit um von phuket zu den andamanen zu fahren.
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## Dart (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Andamanen*

Huhu Huuuuuuwie
Ob ich falsch liege oder nicht, sollte deiner merkwürdigen Werbekampagne doch sicherlich egal sein (Thomas hat das doch, in div. Threads, bereits deutlich zum Ausdruck gebracht).
Ich empfehle sicherlich gerne Anbieter die in diesem Falle eine über 25 jährige Erfahrung aufweisen können.
Jeder seriöse Anbieter wird seinen Kunden sicherlich mitteilen, das Ausfahrten vom Wetter abhängig sind, und die werden den Teufel tun, aber sicher nicht sich selbst, ihre Crew oder ihr Hightec Boot in Gefahr bringen. Schon gar nicht, wenn die Anfahrt durchschnittlich 36-40 Std. braucht.
Greetz Reiner


----------



## huuwi (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Andamanen*



Dart schrieb:


> Huhu Huuuuuuwie
> Ob ich falsch liege oder nicht, sollte deiner merkwürdigen Werbekampagne doch sicherlich egal sein (Thomas hat das doch, in div. Threads, bereits deutlich zum Ausdruck gebracht).
> Ich empfehle sicherlich gerne Anbieter die in diesem Falle eine über 25 jährige Erfahrung aufweisen können.
> Jeder seriöse Anbieter wird seinen Kunden sicherlich mitteilen, das Ausfahrten vom Wetter abhängig sind, und die werden den Teufel tun, aber sicher nicht sich selbst, ihre Crew oder ihr Hightec Boot in Gefahr bringen. Schon gar nicht, wenn die Anfahrt durchschnittlich 36-40 Std. braucht.
> Greetz Reiner



ich verstehe nicht warum du so unfreundlich bist,ich werbe doch hier gar nicht mehr sondern berichtige nur deine falschaussage:q. falls du serioese anbieter empfehlen willst fuer die andamanen wuerde ich es auf keinen fall mit B.W.A. machen. frag doch mal bei wahoo nach, die koennen dir dazu infos geben, werden ja oft hier genannt.
bis dahin
huuuuuwi


----------



## Dart (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Andamanen*

Moinsen
Wenn ich unfreundlich dir gegenüber war, dann möchte ich mich hier hochoffiziell dafür entschuldigen
Ich bin dir auch dankbar für deine Postings die mich doch deutlich nach vorn gebracht haben#6
Warum man nun das Bluewater Team nicht empfehlen sollte, verschliesst sich mir mal völlig, da du zum Thema nur ne lapidare Worthülse quetscht (Ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht unfreundlich für deine Maßstäbe)
Ansonsten würden sich sicher hier einige freuen, wenn du mal ein paar Bilder von *deinen* Fängen um Phuket einstellen würdest.
Nix für Ungut, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Ansgar (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Andamanen*

Moin,

Frieden Jungs- wenn ich das richtig verstehe hat der gute Freibadwirt hat doch den Trip schon laengst gebucht und nur nach Tackle und Tips gefragt?

@ Huuwi: Stimmt, ne bisschen ausfuehrlichere Antwort warum der genannte Anbieter nicht gut ist, waere hilfreich gewesen. Und warum die genannte Zeit nicht gut ist um da von Thailand "ueberzusetzen".

@Dart: Verstehe folgendes Statement von Dir ueberhaupt nicht: _Ob ich falsch liege oder nicht, sollte deiner merkwürdigen Werbekampagne doch sicherlich egal sein (Thomas hat das doch, in div. Threads, bereits deutlich zum Ausdruck gebracht)._
Hat denke ich auch sonst keine Sau verstanden. Welche Kampagne? Und welcher Thomas - und was hat der damit zu tun? Also, da kann ich schon verstehen, wenn Huuwi das als unfreundlich versteht.

So und nun schlage ich vor wir konzentrieren uns mal wieder darauf dem guten Freibadwirt hier noch ein paar nuetzliche Tips zu geben... |supergri

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Dart (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Andamanen*



Ansgar schrieb:


> @Dart: Verstehe folgendes Statement von Dir ueberhaupt nicht: _Ob ich falsch liege oder nicht, sollte deiner merkwürdigen Werbekampagne doch sicherlich egal sein (Thomas hat das doch, in div. Threads, bereits deutlich zum Ausdruck gebracht)._
> Hat denke ich auch sonst keine Sau verstanden. Welche Kampagne? Und welcher Thomas - und was hat der damit zu tun? Also, da kann ich schon verstehen, wenn Huuwi das als unfreundlich versteht.


Hallo Ansgar
Das werden diejenigen verstehen, die bereits gelöschte Threads gelesen haben, also die ein oder andere Sau wird es verstehen
Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu, und Schwamm drüber#h
Gruss Reiner


----------



## freibadwirt (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Andamanen*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Frieden Jungs- wenn ich das richtig verstehe hat der gute Freibadwirt hat doch den Trip schon laengst gebucht und nur nach Tackle und Tips gefragt?
> 
> ...


 
Danke Ansgar 
|good:   stimmt genau
Flüge und Boot sind schon länger gebucht . Vielleicht hatt doch noch jemand ein paar Ködertipps für mich .Wäre klasse .
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------

